# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  لقاء مع ام الفضل زوجة الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ..

## ابو عمر المحيسن

لقاء مع زوجة الالباني رحمه الله 

* هل لك أن تعرفينا بهويتكِ ؟



الاسم : يسرى عبد الرحمن عابدين ( أم الفضل )



مكان الولادة : السلط - و في رواية شهادة الميلاد : القدس 1929 م.







حدثينا يا خالة عن نشأتكِ حتى زواجك من الشيخ رحمه الله ؟



نشأتُ في القدس في منطقة المسجد الأقصى، كان والدي يعمل بالتجارة، و لكني لا أعرفه إذ مات وكنتُ صغيرة. فرباني أخي نظمي رحمه الله.





بقيتُ في القدس حتى سنة 1948 م; ثم انتقلتُ نهائياً إلى الأردن و خطبني الشيخ - رحمه الله - في عام 1981 م و كنتُ مقيمة في منطقة ماركا الشمالية، فنقلني إلى ماركا الجنوبية التي كنت أشتهي أن أعرفَ عنها شيئاً حتى زرعني الشيخ بها رحمه الله تعالى.





تزوج الشيخ زوجته الأولى ( أم عبد الرحمن ) في دمشق و هي يوغسلافية و أنجبت منهُ عبد الرحمن، و عبد اللطيف، و عبد الرزاق و غيرهم ممن توفاه الله، ثم توفيت أم عبد الرحمن .



ثم تزوج الشيخ الثانية ( ناجية ) و هي يوغسلافية و أنجب منها تسعة ( 4 أولاد و 5 بنات ), الأولاد : عبد المصور و عبد الأعلى و محمد و عبد المهيمن. و البنات : أنيسة و آسية و سلامة و حسانة و سكينة. و تزوج الثالثة و كانت الثانية في عصمته ( حوالي سنتين ) و اسمها خديجة القادري و هي سورية و هي أخت زوجة الدكتور محمد أمين المصري رحمه الله المدرس المعروف في الجامعة الإسلامية و صديق الشيخ رحمهما الله.



أنجب الشيخ من زوجته خديجة بنتاً واحدة ( هبة الله ) ، و طلق زوجته الثانية التي كان يعيش معها في مخيم اليرموك في دمشق.



ثم هاجر مع خديجة إلى الأردن عام 1980م و أقام في عمان - ماركا الجنوبية; قرب الشيخ أحمد عطية الذي كان من أقرب الناس للشيخ آنذاك; ثم انفصل عنه و عن منهجه و تصوف ثم اعتنق دين البهائية نسأل الله العافية.



لم تلبث زوجته الثالثة خديجة فترةً يسيرةً في عمان إلا و انتقلت إلى دمشق و رفضت الإقامة في عمَّان. و بعد حوالي ستة أشهر أرسل إليها الشيخ ورقة الطلاق، و أعادت له جواز سفرهما المشترك الذي كان معها.



جاء أحمد عطية برفقة ابن عمه الشيخ جميل إلى ماركا الشمالية إلى دكان أخي في ماركا الشمالية و طلبوني منه في سنة 1981م.



و عقدنا العقد في منزل ابن عمي في ماركا. و قد سمى الشيخ نفسه المهر! إذ أعلمنا أن هذا هو الشرع أن يحدد الخاطب ما يراه ليكون مهراً لزوجته حسب قدرته فدفع مئتي دينار آنذاك. و لم يسمِّ مهراً مؤخراً إذ ليس ذلك من السُّنة. و ذهبتُ معه إلى السوق و اشترينا من المهر ذهباً غير محلّق - كونه لا يرى جواز لبس الذهب المحلّق - و اتفقنا على أن يكون الزواج بعد حوالي شهرين بعد أن ينهي الشيخ بناء بيته الجديد في ماركا الجنوبية، فتزوجنا في منتصف شهر رمضان المبارك.







هل لكِ -يا خالة - أن تحدثينا عن تنقلات الشيخ بشكل مختصر ؟



هاجر الشيخ من ألبانيا مع والده إلى دمشق و كان عمره آنذاك حوالي 10 سنوات، ثم هاجر إلى الأردن عام 1980م، و قام في عمان - ماركا الجنوبية - ثم عاد اضطراراً لدمشق و منها إلى لبنان - بيروت - عام 1981م و استضافه هناك الشيخ زهير الشاويش في بيته، و من ثم سافر إلى الشارقة و أقام بها شهرين داعياً إلى المنهج السلفي هناك، ثم سافر إلى قطر و أقام بها شهراً واحداً ثم الكويت و أقام بها عشرة أيام ثم الشارقة و منها قفل راجعاً إلى الأردن و مكث فيها إلى حين وفاته يوم السبت 1999/10/2م







السائل : هل كونكم زوجة لهذا العالم الفاضل رأيتم أن علمَه و طلبَه للعلم و تعليمَه للناس قد أنْقَص من تواجده معكم كَرَبٍّ لأسرتكم؟ وهل لهذا تأثير سلبي على أولاده؟



ولعلي أطلب منك والدتي العزيزة أن تخصيني بالدعاء فإني في أمس الحاجة له.



حفظكم الله ورعاكم و أحسن إليكم.





الجواب :



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ...



أشكر لك هذه العواطف الجياشة، و أود أن أعلمك بأن طلب العلم لم يكن ليُعيقَ الشيخ عن أي واجب من واجباته الأسرية. بل على العكس تماماً، إذ كان رحمه الله مثال رب الأسرة المتعاون مع أهله.



و صدقني – يا بني – أنه كان كثيراً ما يعينني في شؤون المنزل حتى أخجل منه في ذلك. حتى أنه مرة كان ( يشطف ) البرندة معي فقلت له : يا شيخ لا تفضحنا أمام الجيران، فيقولوا هذا يعمل عن امرأته، قال : هذه ليست فضيحة، ألا تعلمين أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يقوم بمهنة أهله ؟!



كنت إذا طلبت منه أي طلب للمنزل، مثل أن يضع رفاً زائداً في مكان ما، كان يدرسه و يفكر به، فإن وجده طلباً مناسباً، كان يباشر به و يصنعه بيده، و إن احتاج أن يذهب ليشتري له شيئاً، يذهب بسيارته ثم يرجع، و يقوم بما أشرت به عليه.



ثم كان له هواية بالرحلات – رحمه الله – على طريقة أهل الشام، فالسلة ( عدة الرحلة ) كانت بالسيارة دائماً، نذهب سوياً في الربيع و الصيف، بل و الشتاء، ننظر إلى الثلج و الشتاء و يجاملني بشرب الشاي و القهوة، و لو أنه لم يكن له هواية بهذين المشروبين. لكن لم يكن ليترك كتبه في أي ( مشوار ) نذهب به، فكان الكتاب صاحبه أينما ذهب.



بل كثيراً ما كنت أستيقظ فلا أراه في السرير، فأبحث عنه فأجده بالمكتبة، قد أضاء المصباح و اندمج مع كتبه، فأستغرب، فيقول : هذه عشيقتي !! رحمه الله .



وفقك الله أيها ( *** ) و فرج همك و كربك و جعلك من سعداء الدنيا و الآخرة. آمين.







السائل : أخت في الله



نريد منك أُمَّنا الفاضلة وَصْفا ليومٍ كامل من حياته رحمه الله منذ استيقاظه للفجر حتى ذهابه للنوم ليلا ..



الجواب :



وصف يوم كامل لحياة الشيخ :



كان الشيخ – رحمه الله يستيقظ لصلاة الفجر، إن لم يكن قبلها و كان يوقظ بعض تلامذته على الهاتف، ثم يذهب - طالما كان بعافيته – و يأخذ تلامذته من بيوتهم أو من الطريق الذي ينتظرونه فيه، و يصلون الفجر في المسجد الذي يتوخى فيه إمامه تطبيق السنة و اجتناب البدعة – مثل قنوت الفجر – و كان غالباً ما يكون المسجد بعيداً عن حارتنا. ثم يعود الشيخ إن لم يكن هناك جلسة مع تلامذته في المسجد، يعود إلى مكتبته و يبقى بين كتبه و أبحاثه إلى السابعة صباحاً حيث أكون قد جهزت له طعام الإفطار، فيفطر و يعود إلى المكتبة، ويبقى بها حتى القيلولة التي تكون عندما ينعس الشيخ، فيذهب و ينام قليلاً، ثم يعود إلى مكتبته. و هكذا يكون غداءه في الساعة الواحدة ظهراً, أما العَشَاء، فكان الشيخ لا يرغب به و كان يَرُد على أسئلة الهاتف بعد صلاة العشاء، إذ حدد ساعتين للفتاوى على الهاتف. أما الزيارات، فقد حدد لها بين المغرب و العشاء في الأيام التي تسمح له الظروف بها.







السائل : أخت في الله

كيف كان الشيخ رحمه الله يتفـــاعل مع الأحداث التي تمر بها الأمة الإسلامية و ما تأثيرها عليه ؟



الجواب :



أما عن تفاعل الشيخ مع أحداث الأمة الإسلامية، فنحن لم يكن عندنا تلفزيون في البيت، إذ كان لا يرضى الشيخ أن يدخله إلينا، و ما كان يشتري جريدة لكن الشيخ كان شديد الألم لما يحصل للمسلمين في فلسطين و العراق و أفغانستان و عامة البلدان الإسلامية. و كان كثيراً ما يتفاعل مع إخوانه المسلمين في سوريا أيام أحداث الثمانينات مع النصيريين، إذ كثيراً ما يأتي إليه الشباب المسلمون و يستشيرونه و يكرمهم و يستقبلهم و يكرمهم كأحسن ما يكون.







السائل :

هل كان لك دور أمنا الفاضلة في ما وصل إليه عالمنا و شيخنا الألباني من فضل و علم في دين الله و سنة رسوله عليه الصلاة و السلام .. لأنه هذا يهمنا جداً; فكيف لنا أن نشجع و نساعد إخواننا و أهالينا على طلب العلم.



فهل كان هناك بحث و رأي مشترك فيما بينكم و بين الشيخ رحمه الله في أمر أو في مسألة طرحت, و هل استفدتم من علمه رحمه الله ؟



ابنتك و محبتك في الله





الجواب :



بالنسبة للفائدة العلمية، فالحمد لله قد استفدنا منه الكثير الكثير، بل و استفادت عائلتي ( آل عابدين ) و غيرهم منه الكثير بعد زواجنا، و كثيراً ما يسألني الناس عن بعض الأحكام الشرعية فأقول: كان الشيخ يقول فيها كذا و كذا، و إن لم أعلم أسأل لهم طلبة الشيخ المقربين منه، و الذين كان يثق بهم.



أما عن دوري في علمه، فأنا في الأصل لست طالبة علم و أنّى لمثلي أن يشاركه علمه و أبحاثه العلمية الدقيقة ؟ لكن كنت أهيئ له – حسب استطاعتي – الجو كما يقال، و أقوم بخدمته و خدمة ضيوفه و تلامذته ما بوسعي. فلم يكن له خادمة، و لا يقبل أبداً أن يُدخل خادمة على البيت.



وفقك الله يا ............ و السلام عليكم





السائل :



ما هو الأثر الذي تركه في نفس عالمنا الجليل عندما غادر المدينة المنورة أي نقل سكنه منها ؟



الجواب :



لقد تأثر الشيخ كثيراً عندما غادر المدينة النبوية، فكان يرى أن أجمل سني حياته قضاها في مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم. لكن ذلك لم يثنه عن مواصلة مشواره العلمي أبداً.







السائل :



ما هي أبرز الأحداث الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة التي شارك فيها و هو يعيش في المدينة المنورة؟



الجواب :



أما أبرز الأحداث التي حصلت له هناك، فأنا لا أعرف ذلك، إذ لم أكن معه.







السائل:



كيف يمكن أن نُكرِم عالما مثل عالمنا الجليل حسب رأي الخالة أم الفضل ؟



الجواب :



أما عن إكرام الشيخ، فلا يكون مثل الدعاء له، و التزام المنهج الذي كان دائماً يدعو له، و يلخصه بكلمتين : ( التصفية و التربية ) يعني تصفية ما علق في منهج المسلمين و تراثهم من بدع و خرافات و أحاديث ضعيفة و نحو ذلك. و التربية على المنهج الحق و الدين القويم. و كان الشيخ يرى أن من أكبر مشاكل المسلمين ( و خاصة أدعياء إتباع السنة ) هي التربية الصحيحة على المنهج السليم، و هذه التربية في الغالب تحتاج إلى فترة طويلة و جهد عظيم.







السائل :



هل تشعر الخالة أُمّ الفضل بقدر حب المسلمين لزوجها يرحمه الله أَمْ ترى أنهم مقصرين في ذلك ؟



الجواب :



نعم - يا أبنائي - أنا أعرف مدى حب الناس للشيخ رحمه الله و لكن أريد أن يتذكروه دائماً بالدعاء، و أن يجزيه الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء.



أنا شخصياً اشتريتُ شقة صغيرة مقابل المقبرة التي دفن فيها في ماركا الجنوبية بعمان، و صدقوني أنني دائماً أستيقظ ليلاً و أنظر إلى المقبرة و أدعو له و لتلميذه أبي معاذ و ابنة أخينا أبي اليمان ( سمية ) رحمهم الله, و رحم الله أموات المسلمين أجمعين، و جمعنا بهم جميعاً في الجنة مع سيد المرسلين. آمين







السائل :



كيف يمكن لنا و نحن محرومين من وجود العالم الجليل بيننا أن نستدعي الأوقات التي كان العالم الجليل يلقي فيها دروسه و نحن لم نحضر هذه الدروس التي يعلم الله كل فقدناها؟



الجواب :



يمكن يا أخي أن تستدعي الأوقات الجميلة مع الشيخ من خلال أشرطته المسجلة المنتشرة بالألوف, و كذلك كتبه الكثيرة في المكتبات الإسلامية.







السائل :



هل حذى أحد من أبناء الشيخ رحمه الله حَذْوَ أبيه في طلب العلم و النبوغ في علم الحديث ؟ و هل كان للشيخ تأثير في ذلك ؟





الجواب :



أهم من حذى من أبنائه حذو الشيخ في علم الحديث ابنته أم عبد الله حفظها الله.







السائل :



أرجو أن لا تبخلي بنصيحة لنا معشر الفتيات و كيف يكون لنا دور في إنشاء جيل( مجاهد) ؟؟





أعتذر عن الإطالة و لكن كرمكم يا مسكين أطمعنا ..



و أكرر شكري و امتناني لمن اقترح الفكرة و سعى لإنجاحهااا......



و شكرا



الجواب :



نصيحتي لبناتي الفتيات المسلمات أن يتقين الله عز و جل و يتعلمن أمور دينهن و خاصة مما يهم المرأة المسلمة في بيتها و أحوالها، و ما يتعلق في تربية أبنائها.



و أن تركز الأخت المسلمة على شؤون بيتها، و تربية أولادها بنفسها، و رعاية زوجها امتثالاً لقوله تعالى : (( و قرن في بيوتكن ))، فالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول: (( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها، و صامت شهرها، و حفظت فرجها، و أطاعت زوجها، قيل لها: ادخلي من أي أبواب الجنة شئت )) فماذا تريد أكثر من ذلك ؟!







السائل :



كيف كانت ردود أفعال الشيخ رحمه الله من الذين كانوا يهاجمونه و يفترون عليه في الصحف و غيرها من حملة العقائد الواهية المنتشرة في الأردن و غيرها؟





الجواب :



الذين يهاجمون الشيخ و يفترون عليه كان يمر عليهم مرور الكرام، كناطح صخرة يوماً ليوهنها.



و أذكر أنني كنت معه مرة في السيارة، و قد فتح المسجلة على خطبة لرجل كان يهاجم الشيخ رحمه الله و يفتري عليه و يكفره و .... و كدتُ أنفجر غيظاً، و أرقب الشيخ و كأن شيئاً لم يكن !!! حتى قلتُ له : ما لك سامع ؟؟ فأشار إلي أن لا بأس، و لا تهتمي !



المهم أن يكون عند الله مقبولاً، رحمه الله و جعلنا و إياكم من المقبولين.





السائل :



لا بد أن هناك موقف أثر في الشيخ بشكل كبير، و لا ينسى هذا الموقف و أثره على الشيخ فهل لنا معرفة هذا الموقف سواءً كان محزنا أم مفرحاً؟



الجواب :



أما الموقف الذي كان في عهدي و الذي كان قد أثر على الشيخ كثيراً، فهو خلافه مع الشيخ زهير الشاويش حفظه الله, و ذلك لأن الشيخ زهير كان من أقرب الناس إلى الشيخ، و أحبهم إلى قلبه. و الخصومة مع أهل المودة و الوفاء دائماً تكون مؤثرة على المرء.



أسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخين و يغفر لهما، و يجمعهما في جنان الخلد .... آمين.







السائل :



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



أمي الفاضلة



كيف كان الشيخ يرحمه الله يجمع بين الدعوة و الدروس و بين زوجته و بيته و تربيته لأولاده?



الجواب :



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته و مغفرته ...



الشيخ رحمه الله كان ينظم أوقاته بشكل كبير، و كان كثيراً ما يقول مهنتي ( الساعاتي ) علمتني الدقة و التنظيم. فكان لا يجعل شيئاً من أموره يطغى على حساب شيء آخر, فكلٌ له دور.







السائل :



و ما قصة خروجه من الإمارات و من السعودية و رفض دخوله الأردن و جلس على الحدود حتى كفله أحد الكبار في الأردن، ياليت نعرف القصة لو تكرمتم.





الجواب :



أما قصة خروجه من الأردن :



فقد أُخرج الشيخ رحمه الله من الأردن سنة 1982 إلى سوريا التي كانت حكومتها تطارده، و على الحدود أعطي ورقة لمراجعة المخابرات السورية، لكنه استشار إخوانه في سوريا و ذهب مباشرة إلى بيروت ليستقبله صديقه - آنذاك - الشيخ زهير الشاويش. و بقي ضيفاً عنده حوالي ثلاثة شهور ثم استضافه أحد تلامذته في الشارقة فذهبنا إليه حوالي الشهرين، و ذهبنا شهراً إلى قطر و أقمنا بفندق الواحة، و عشرة أيام إلى الكويت، ثم الإمارات، و كان الشيخ محمد إبراهيم شقرة آنذاك يسعى له للعودة إلى الأردن مع أعلى المستويات التي تفهمت وضع الشيخ، و مكانته العلمية، و خدمته للسنة النبوية، فسمحوا له بالعودة إلى الأردن، فعدنا عن طريق المطار، و لم يكن هناك انتظاراً على الحدود كما ذكرت. و لا ننسى جهود الشيخ أبي مالك شقرة في ذلك فقد كان الشيخ يدين له بذلك حتى آخر عمره. جزاه الله خيراً ، و رحم الشيخ و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته.



أما هو فلم يكن للشيخ أي اتصال مع المسؤولين السياسيين في البلدان العربية و الإسلامية أبداً، و كان دائماً يتمثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : ((.... و من أتى أبواب السلطان افتُتن )) .







السائل :



من خلال تصفح سيرة حياته رحمه الله فقد أوصى بأن تودع كتبه في المدينة المنورة, و لكن ألَم يبقى له شيء في بيته مثل, مذكرات أو أوراق دَوَّنها و لم يكملها, مصحفه, لنتعرف على ما فيها و ما دونه عليها و لم يكمله. بارك الله بكم.



الجواب :



نعم لقد أوصى الشيخ بإيداع كتبه كلها، و أوراقه المكتوبة بخطه و مخطوطاته في مكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة النبوية، و لم يبق في بيته شيء من ذلك، و لم يكن للشيخ مذكرات، فمذكراته التي دونها هي كتبه و رسائله العلمية التي أودع فيها خلاصة فكره و تجربته. و لم يكن للشيخ مصحف معين، بل كان عندنا مصاحف كثيرة في البيت نقرأ بها.



أما ما دونه و لم يكمله، فكثيرة هي مشاريعه العلمية التي تحتاج لأضعاف عُمر الشيخ لإكمالها، نسأل الله أن يهيئ للمسلمين من يكملها و يجزيه عن المسلمين خير الجزاء.







السائل :



سمعنا عن مواقف أبكته .. فما المواقف التي أضحكته رحمه الله ؟





الجواب :



أما عن المواقف التي أضحكت الشيخ رحمه الله، فالشيخ كان قليل الضحك رحمه الله، و ما كان يفرح لشيء من أمور الدنيا، بل يفرح لطاعة الله عز و جل و خدمة السنة النبوية. حتى إن جائزة الملك فيصل حينما جاءه خبرُها ما ظهر عليه شيء من الفرح لذلك أبداً، بل إنه قال: جاءت متأخرة، فقد جاءت في بداية مرض وفاته رحمه الله. و الشيخ لم يكن له حساب في أي من البنوك المنتشرة، و أبى أن يفتح حساباً لاستلام قيمة الجائزة التي ذهب الشيخ أبو مالك شقرة حفظه الله لاستلامها عنه .





----رحم الله امام السنة رحمة واسعة----




منقول

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> ----رحم الله امام السنة رحمة واسعة----


آمين، وجزاك الله خيرًا على نقلك المبارك أخي الكريم .

----------


## عبدالله العلي

رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ابو عمر المحيسن

> وجزاك الله خيرًا على نقلك المبارك أخي الكريم


وجزيتـــــــــم
  مشكورين على المرور

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

رحم اللهُ علم السنة..

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

رحم الله الإمام  محدث العصر محمد ناصر الدين الألباني وأسكنه فسيح جناته .

----------


## طه الفهد

رحمه الله تعالى .

----------


## عبدالله الإماراتي

اللهم اغفر للشيخ الألباني وارفع درجته في المهديين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين 
والله إني أحبه في الله 
وأحب الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز 
وأحب الشيخ محمد العثيمين 
رحمهم الله جميعا...




> أنا شخصياً اشتريتُ شقة صغيرة مقابل المقبرة التي دفن فيها في ماركا الجنوبية بعمان، و صدقوني أنني دائماً أستيقظ ليلاً و أنظر إلى المقبرة و أدعو له و لتلميذه أبي معاذ و ابنة أخينا أبي اليمان ( سمية ) رحمهم الله, و رحم الله أموات المسلمين أجمعين، و جمعنا بهم جميعاً في الجنة مع سيد المرسلين. آمين


هذه العبارة أخشى أن يكون فيها شيء 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو الحارث الجزائري

> أما عن إكرام الشيخ، فلا يكون مثل الدعاء له، و التزام المنهج الذي كان دائماً يدعو له، و يلخصه بكلمتين : ( التصفية و التربية ) يعني تصفية ما علق في منهج المسلمين و تراثهم من بدع و خرافات و أحاديث ضعيفة و نحو ذلك. و التربية على المنهج الحق و الدين القويم. و كان الشيخ يرى أن من أكبر مشاكل المسلمين ( و خاصة أدعياء إتباع السنة ) هي التربية الصحيحة على المنهج السليم، و هذه التربية في الغالب تحتاج إلى فترة طويلة و جهد عظيم.





رحم الله الشيخ رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

رحم الله الإمام المحدث العلامة ناصر السنة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني وأسكنه فسيح جناته وجمعنا به على حوض نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبوطلحة

رحم الله إمام السنة ورفع درجته في عليين

----------


## وجيه علي

رحم الله الشيخ ...مشكور أخي

----------


## محمد عبيد الله

رحم الله الشيخ ناصر الدين وابن عثيمين وابن باز   وكل علماء الدين

----------


## ابو عمر المحيسن

الجميع مشكور على المرور

----------


## ابن العثماني

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... ما اروع ما نقلت
سبحان الله ان تاثير الشيخ - رحمه الله - و اضح بجلاء  في كلام زوجه - اكرمها الله -

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

رحم الله الإمام المحدّث الألباني رحمة واسعة، ونفعنا والمسلمين بعلمه، وجمعنا معه في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## محمد يحيي عبد الفتاح

رحم الله الشيخ

----------


## رشيد الجزائري الضعيف

رحم الله الشيخ و أسكنه الفردوس الأعلى
اللهم إغفر لنا و لإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان و لا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا إنك رؤوف رحيم 
هذا هو الواجب علينا تجاه سلفنا الصالح الترحم و الإستغفار

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

*رحمه الله وجزاه عنا خير الجزاء

أحسن الله إليكم

..*

----------


## زكريا بنر

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحم الله تعالى أم الفضل، ورحم العلامة الألباني.

----------

